# anyone know of a home-made or natural personal lubricant?



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

Breastfeeding has forced me to go this route







...we've used KY, but there has to be a natual alternative. I'd love something we have on hand or that I can make, but here are the stipulations...

1. has to have a good shelf life--don't want to have to plan too much








2. no egg whites- the thought alone kills the mood...
3. no olive oil- leaves grease spots on the sheets

Help help!
thanks!


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com has one called "Gentle Oil" that looks nice. Lots of people swear by using just plain coconut oil.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

psst.... coconut oil (we have a jar in the kitchen and a jar in the bedroom). KY actually irritated me.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep, coconut oil.







:


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kjbrown92* 
psst.... coconut oil (we have a jar in the kitchen and a jar in the bedroom). KY actually irritated me.

2nd this. Coconut oil rocks!


----------



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

but you can't use coconut oil w/condoms...right? We do FAM (NFP with condoms during fertile periods). So we'll have to try coconut oil during non-fertile phases...thanks! What about with condoms--or does anyone have a suggestion for a condom alternative?


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I recently ordered from www.fireflylubricant.com but haven't received my order yet. Anyone else used them? Expensive!


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Here's a water-based one:
http://www.yesyesyes.org/Natural_Lub...FQEuxwodmGOrcA


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

If I am not ovulating, we use coconut oil. It is by far the best!Good to see we're not the only ones LOL!
For TTC we use preseed.
Paula


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
Yep, coconut oil.







:

I will be forever thankful for the MDC mama who told me about coconut oil. We love it and will never ever use anything else.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Saliva.

Totally meets all three requirements, and the fourth one that you threw in:

1. has to have a good shelf life--don't want to have to plan too much








2. no egg whites- the thought alone kills the mood...
3. no olive oil- leaves grease spots on the sheets
4. won't dissolve condoms


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
I will be forever thankful for the MDC mama who told me about coconut oil. We love it and will never ever use anything else.









Hmm....my coconut oil is never liquid. Am I missing something?


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant* 
Hmm....my coconut oil is never liquid. Am I missing something?









It melts in your hands








Plus, it seems to heat up a bit as well...


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
It melts in your hands









Plus, it seems to heat up a bit as well...

Hehe, gotcha.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
If I am not ovulating, we use coconut oil. It is by far the best!Good to see we're not the only ones LOL!
For TTC we use preseed.
Paula

Coconut oil should be avoided when ovulating?

Please clarify. Thanks


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

We use olive oil and so far haven't had any issues with stains. I saw it mentioned on here one time. DH loves mdc as a result.







He wants to figure out a better delivery system though as we buy in bulk and its painfully obvious when we have the jug in our room.







:

I know spit works but I don't recommend it. I'm a fairly dry lady and spit doesn't work that well. It dries up way too fast and irritates me due to only being slick for a certain amount of time. Unless you plan on soaking the sheets below you, you won't enough really to do it justice. Just my two cents.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abemom2* 
Coconut oil should be avoided when ovulating?

Please clarify. Thanks

I mentioned we use preseed for ttc. You can certainly use it when you are ovulating if you are not ttc.
I am certain that its anti viral/bactirial properties, would be lethal to sperm.
Paula


----------

